# 2005 GTO Purchase



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm totally new here, I have just test drove the new 2005 GTO 6 speed and fell in love. The dealer wouldn't give me a good price for trade in and the car and told me I should wait till August for rebates and incentives. I can hardly wait, I'm just going nuts to try and buy one. They only offered me $6,000 on my 2001 Impala LS. what do you think the dealer pays for the car? Do you think they will be able to go as low as $30,000 on the 2005?? 
I'm putting my car up for sale hopefully I'll be able to get $12,000 for it with all the system upgrades and mods....take a look... http://members.cox.net/impala

Thanks
Chris


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd just private party sell your car. I don't think you'll get an '05 for $30k without big incentives from Pontiac. Dealer invoice is $31,193 on MN6 cars, and a little above that for A4 cars. However, if GM throws in big dealer incentives again, you could see that price.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Chris,

Nice ride! I can appreciate all the time it must have taken for just the painting part. Hope you can swing a deal and get the GTO!


----------



## jason_w_carter (Dec 10, 2004)

*An option*

I've been tracking GTO sales on ebay for a few months now. I only record the ones that ACTUALLY sell, reserves met. It looks like NEW 2004's can be had all day from dealerships at $23,000. One USED 2004 GTO sold for $18,700 with a clean title and 17,800 miles. I don't record any used cars without clear titles either. 

The used ones aren't selling well at all on ebay. I think that's probably because folks paid over $30,000 for them new. It's hard to take that kind of loss.

Buy a slightly used 2004's and slap a Vortech supercharger kit on for $6000. That'll put you up to around 500 Hp at 8 psi of boost, for fairly cheap. There's a twin turbo kit about to come out from APS. The twin turbo puts 529 Hp to the wheels. I think it it costs a little more though. They have a dyno plot on their website. Here's the web address. http://www.airpowersystems.com/ls1/ls1.htm

I have to go used, because it is all I can afford AND stay married. It's less power, but it is still fast as hell for a 4 seater.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I paid $31500.00 for my 05 but I bought it way up in the frozen north, bought the g/f's 05 mustang GT up there as well I seem to find better deals up here due to the lack of want of a muscle car is out weighed by the need of trucks and suv's


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

i just picked up an '04 for 26,500 with 112 miles. Pulse Red. The dealer had a 5K rebate. You should wait.


----------



## SilverSpyder (Jan 30, 2005)

Im also looking for a use 04, so far i found couple for around 24-25k with like 6-9k milage on them is that a little high price for them used or i cound get it cheaper?


----------



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

*2005 Purchase*

I got mine last week for $30,693, using the $1500 GM loyalty rebate. I was going to buy a slightly used C5 Corvette Z06, for about the same money, but bought this instead, different car, but well worth the $$, a bargain.


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

What is this $1500 Loyalty Rebate I hear about??? Since I own a chevy should the delaer give me $1500 discount towards my new purchase? Is it for the 05 GTO's? Is it only in certain areas? Please let me know. Thank you.
Chris
http://members.cox.net/impala


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes you could have gotten 1500 off the price of a new goat but it ended Jan. 31


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

Any idea what an '05 would go for with a GMS discount ? Also I plan to get my 05 GTO just before the '06s come out (if they do -im not sure what the deal is on that). I have to place the order for my 05 while its still current year production or I loose my GMS authorization number.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

fastgoat said:


> Any idea what an '05 would go for with a GMS discount ? Also I plan to get my 05 GTO just before the '06s come out (if they do -im not sure what the deal is on that). I have to place the order for my 05 while its still current year production or I loose my GMS authorization number.


GM Supplier on an '05 MN6 is listed at $31717.56. Straight GMS should be about a grand less or so.


----------



## jason_w_carter (Dec 10, 2004)

SilverSpyder said:


> Im also looking for a use 04, so far i found couple for around 24-25k with like 6-9k milage on them is that a little high price for them used or i cound get it cheaper?


You can get a NEW 2004 for less than that.


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

*Dealer wouldn't give Supplier Discount*

Just went to drive and seriously look at a '05 GTO in Harrisonburg, VA, the dealer said they would not give my supplier discount on it, anyone know if they can do this, it was exactly what I was looking (yellow 6 speed) ?? They did give me a best price of $32,037, but it aggrevates me after seeing the GTO is eligible for my discount.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Go to a different dealer, this one's trying to play you because they saw that look in your eyes.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

toddhson said:


> Just went to drive and seriously look at a '05 GTO in Harrisonburg, VA, the dealer said they would not give my supplier discount on it, anyone know if they can do this, it was exactly what I was looking (yellow 6 speed) ?? They did give me a best price of $32,037, but it aggrevates me after seeing the GTO is eligible for my discount.



Yes. They can do it, because each dealership can choose whether or not they want to accept GM Supplier discount for each car. You're best off going to a different dealership.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

:agree 

Take a look at my post from when I bought my car last week.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1596


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

*Dealer gave me supplier discount*

Went back Monday to the same dealer, showed them a printout that the GTO was eligable for my supplier discount, they finally agreed to give it to me, so I drove home in a '05 Yellow Jacket M6, very happy with it, even though I'm a huge Mopar fan, mother mopar doesn't sell anything like this !!!!


----------

